
How can services like engagedcount stay in business without shared counts - morgadin
How can services like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;engagedcount.com&#x2F; stay in business even after the announced ending of shared counts via the Facebook API [1]?<p>[1] - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.inc.com&#x2F;james-parsons&#x2F;the-era-of-the-share-count-is-coming-to-an-end.html
======
engagedcount
Founder of engagedcount.com here.

Facebook hasn't actually announced that they will end shared counts via their
API. They have just made it much more difficult for the average programmer to
get the numbers.

We're able to work around a lot of the limitations like api keys and rate
limits that Facebook has put in place.

